
Free Service in Exchange of Feedback? - nicolapalumbo
https://www.talent4gig.com
======
nicolapalumbo
I have a product running that helps recruiters and founders to assess software
engineers remotely at scale.

We have a few large clients which provide no public reviews / feedback /
testimonial and it makes quite difficult to sell to small & mid sizes business
online.

I was thinking to offer my TERRIFIC service / platform for free to YCombinator
startups to start building more trust with reviews / feedback.

What do you think? Is it a good strategy to build trust? Any other ideas?

